# GMC router table



## Dave55 (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm new to the forum, this is my first post.
Does anyone have any GMC tools ? Lowes carries them. I'm new to woodworking and therefore don't know what I'm doing yet
Anyway I have their router table and don't know enough to know if it's any good or a pile of junk. Any help would be appreciated. I live in the Columbus Ohio area if anyone here is near there.


----------



## Spacemanspiff (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Dave. PLenty of good people here with good ideas.
If the GMC is the same GMC as here in New Zealand (General Macine Company) they are targeted at the lower end of the price war. Having said that they have had great write ups as to quality and how they perform. If I were to buy any more tools (I bought all of mine before they were here) I would look seriously at them. As to the router table I saw it did seem a little on the wobbly side, but it was also on an uneven concrete floor and the guy had only just set it up. I liked the dust collection/safety sheild setup on the top and the amount of storage space on it.

Hope this helps,
Aaron


----------



## Putzger (Sep 13, 2004)

Based on just looking "stuff" over in the stores (for the most part), I get the notion that Lowes is carrying the GMC brand of tools as a lower-end tool to compete with Home Depot's exclusive on the Ryobi branded tools. 

While the two lines don't completely overlap, I am getting the notion that I'd be more comfortable with a GMC tool than a Ryobi (and that's based on having / having had a number of Ryobi tools).

I know that doesn't help you with the router table question, but if you can return it maybe a Lowes near you still has the Bosch router tables??


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi,,there, I bought a Rockler router table and for $70.00 bucks you can't go wrong, I have hade it for about 2 yr. now with no complants,I built my own cabinet for under it ,I could have goten one for another $70.00 bucks but it is just as ease to build one and save the money.I realy like it and would be lost with out it,You can see it at www.rockler.com they also have a nice catalog.Thanks 
Learning Herb


----------



## Michael (Sep 14, 2004)

I have a GMC compound miter saw, I've had no issues with it.


----------



## remoc (Nov 4, 2004)

I was looking at the gmc plunge router at lowes this weekend, It looks like a pretty good router good plunge ect...The cost was 69.00 and that came with a router bit set......


----------

